# 1900's



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2015)

Charging your electric car looked like this, 1905.

Roller skates were the hot new thing but still needed a bit of work, 1910.

Someone decided it's time pigs will actually fly, 1909.

These guys unveiled their motorbikes for the first time, William Harley and Arthur Davidson, 1914.

Beach Police officers made sure no swimsuit was higher than 6 inches above the knee, 1922.


----------

